# hgh/slin combo



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

Can slin/hgh pwo combo b used when trying to cut and keep muscle. If so can any one recomend a protocol for my diet pwo. Ie should i still use large amounts of carbs etc etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to fully answer this we need to know your experiance with the drugs and your current diet


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

well i have used the hgh/slin combo twice over 2 six week periods. I used a dose of 10iu's each. At the time i was looking to put on size .

Now i just want 2 lean up , but wanted to know if this could be done using these 2 meds .

Normally pwo i will do my injection , have a banana , then wait 20 min b4 having vitargo/whey or pro recover. Normally an hour after this i have a meal that has about 50g carbs and 40 g protien. Then i will have the same again a few hours latter b4 i go 2 bed .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would never advise any one to diet using Slin GH yes but not slin


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

pauls right its a no no dieting ,with simple sugars at a minimum and complex carbs pulled in ,i tried it in 2005 had what i thought was enough glucose after 10 ius imediatly after trainning and tea 1 hour later ,not many carbs in my tea as i was dietting and about 1 hour after tea i passed out without the usual warnning symtoms ,para medics revived me ,so as the man said you cannot over compensate if your dietting strict so there is a risk factor and one i will never take again.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

adrian said:


> pauls right its a no no dieting ,with simple sugars at a minimum and complex carbs pulled in ,i tried it in 2005 had what i thought was enough glucose after 10 ius imediatly after trainning and tea 1 hour later ,not many carbs in my tea as i was dietting and about 1 hour after tea i passed out without the usual warnning symtoms ,para medics revived me ,so as the man said you cannot over compensate if your dietting strict so there is a risk factor and one i will never take again.


You didnt get the symptoms of going hypo????

Did you ever find out exactally why and what happened?

Other than the obvious!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

as the guys above said it is a fine line and dangerous to use slin whilst dieting,i have used the slin gh combo whilst prepping with success tho,its just a case of being meticulous and certainly not recomended if you dont know how your body reacts.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

no redman i did not find out why it struck so rapidly.

there were not the usual sytoms , sweats and strugling to hold concentration.

i was on the phone at the time to my girl friend and passed out with the reciver in me hand .

she said i started to slur and tell her how much i loved her and wallop,i was on my way to the gates of hell.

all joking aside i dont touch it dietting now.

i do wonder if it would just give me a bit more fullness and vascularity, but how much .


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

adrian said:


> no redman i did not find out why it struck so rapidly.
> 
> there were not the usual sytoms , sweats and strugling to hold concentration.
> 
> ...


I would think it would. This is an extract from an article I've read about a recently retired Pro.

On show day the use of insulin before going on stage to get the last bit of fullness and bring out his vascularity, (up close this guy has veins that an octopus would envy.) Shooting 10 units I.V before going on but after any pumping up he does.

But I doubt this would be recommended.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> as the guys above said it is a fine line and dangerous to use slin whilst dieting,i have used the slin gh combo whilst prepping with success tho,its just a case of being meticulous and certainly not recomended if you dont know how your body reacts.


As weeman says, you definantly can use the HGH+Slin combo for dieting and show prep. However, this is not for the Rec. bodybuilder.

You have to know waht you are doing, and how your body will react.

Not advisable but possible.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

not a recriational trainners drug in my oppinion,agreed.

ive used 10 units on show day before and carbed hard after it ,and yes fullness and vascularity is off the scale ,if you have done the months of hard work before of course.

but i did not use it this year and dont think i could have been any fuller at the britain,but vasculare ,well maybe .

well theres always the universe to put that to the test.

i will just tread with caution.


----------

